# Foiles pleads guilty goes to jail...



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Fallin' Skies video star Jeffrey Foiles will serve 13 months in jail after pleading guilty to two misdemeanor charges Thursday in Federal Court.

Foiles, a professional waterfowl hunter and call maker from Pike County, was facing a 23-count federal indictment for violating federal wildlife laws.

He also will serve another year of supervised release, pay $100,000 in fines and give up his hunting privileges for another year.

His business, the Fallin' Skies Strait Meat Duck Club, LLC, entered guilty pleas to two felony charges through Foiles' attorney Steven Beckett.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

With these big (rightfully so) fines makes you wonder if the message is going to sink in around the country.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.sj-r.com/breaking/x206992048 ... -100K-fine


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong, did he dodge a personal felony? felons can't have guns...to me it reads as if they dropped the felony indictment against him. the company plead to the other felonies?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

It's everyone elses fault....

Statement:

Today after years and months of trying allegations I can finally say I feel vindicated. The Federal Government conceded from 23 felony counts to 2 misdemeanors, Counts 2 & 5 of the original indictment. The "D& J Strait Meat Duck Club" (now "Fallin' Skies Strait Meat Duck Club") which was the club at the time,was charged with a false writing act. It was owned during 2002-2008 by myself & partner Dennis Marschuetz and his son Jason Marschuetz. They admitted to taking many over the limits and writing false names down. They were granted immunity pleas,along with many other guides at the club. Illinois club owners are bound by law to write down hunters'names and kills. D & J also had a picking shed which also requires a log. This is where the false writing act came about. One of the days was I & a Whitetail Properties employee;together we had killed 9 ducks,over by one. Mr. Jeff Evans (said employee) was also granted immunity in that incident,which was a false writing act violation. There were a lot of days at our club that we roosted over 25,000 birds. Pits 25-30 foot long and 6-8 hunters in the blind. Some days birds would pile in,shooting fast & furious and adrenaline racing. It's hard at times to keep a good control as everyone is shooting birds falling into flooded corn. Many a cripple would be found later,as dogs hunted making us "over the limit". One thing no one did at the club or anywhere was throw one away! We wrote it on the register & cleaned the bird. Everyone should know that just because 3 guys went to the pit they all shot & came in with less than a 3 man limit doesn't mean 1 man can't claim he killed over the limit. It's "party hunting". As a club owner you do not have to ever be on the property to get that ticket. I at the very least feel at rest as the accusations of taking bands by shooting birds in parks was dismissed!!! I have hunted for 48 years and am proud of each and every one I have killed and only wish I had the 4 lanyards full that was stolen from me back. Of all the accusations that I have lived with that was the worst. I have read hundreds of pages of immunity papers from many people. It was hard to understand why they picked me until I read where my ex-wife,Andrea Foiles Nicolay had requested the Fed. Agents to the house. The accusations that they were told were all accusations that I was never charged with. A bad divorce with an ex living with an ex employee is a bad deal! When it comes down to it my choices were very clear, take 2 misdemeanors,server punishment and get to enjoy the sport I love in a very short time again with my son and friends OR a long hard trial with a false writing act charge (which is a felony) and never having a choice to enjoy that again. It seemed simple but again a choice I didn't think twice about. Once reading the Federal document that stated they were "Charging one of the highest profiled hunters to stop the Commercialization of Waterfowl Hunting" I knew where I stood. To me that was telling us all from manufacturers of shotgun shells, boats,decoys,calls,and club owner they were on a mission. Am I innocent of never ever killing an extra duck or goose and not knowing they were written down falsely? No,I totally admit I did that. Did I do this everyday as I have hunted across the US,Canada,Mexico & Argentina for years for 5 months or more at a time. No Just look at the # of days & locations. 90% of the time it was a pure adrenaline rush without sound thinking and times more than not an honest mistake. I accept responsibility for the things I have done and I accept the punishment for those acts. I encourage all hunters to be ever so diligent. Remember Party Hunting is illegal!! As a club owner make sure records are accurately kept by ALL individuals making entries. On those occasional days that the ducks are everywhere,don't get caught up in the moment and shoot over your individual limit. Over the limit is over the limit. Also,as a club owner,hold your guides accountable on how they act. Club owners are held accountable for things you do AND what your guides do as well. To all my great customers we are still Foiles Migrators, World Championship Calls and proud to serve you any and everyday. I will be glad to talk to anyone and answer all I can as we are on the road all summer doing shows as always. Lisa,Cole & my family are here as always 5 days a week and we will be filming Foiles & the Migrators Season 2 this year as Cole and the Migration will be traveling across the country doing business as usual.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's guys like this self-deluded clown that give the sport a bad name. Just think how our fiends at PETA will feel about themselves and their cause now.

I rarely hunt ducks anymore because there just aren't that many around the area I live. I took my son out two years ago and had a nice morning, but after that, the ducks have been scarce and I live in an area with lots of water. Very few migrant ducks come this way anymore.

To hear a criminal like this guy say "that the ducks are coming fast and furious and we don't know how many we killed" is inexcusable. If they are coming that fast, pick your shots, enjoy the experience, obey the law.

Too bad they allowed him to plead down. They were way too easy on him for the crimes HE committed. I agree with his statement that he can't be present for every hunt at they club, so they should fine the other hunters and shut that "club" down.
As Daffy Duck used to say Desssssspicable.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

What a creep.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

MAYBE THE CANADIAN COURTS WILL GET IT RIGHT. IT SURE DIDN'T HAPPEN ON THIS SIDE OF THE BORDER.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The fine is large but not large enough. This guy had another business tied into all of this.....his calls and his films. He filmed hunts that were to be some of the over limits. So every $$ these films made or calls he sold. This is where the fine needs to be larger. This guy made some bank on showing his calls kills ducks. Sorry but other industries if they get hit with crimes they have to pay on earnings or forfeit earnings. This fine should have been at least $250,000.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A hundred grand ain't much these days so maybe the fine could have been more.
Still, 13 months jail time isn't anything to sneeze at.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My Lord... Foiles' statements just solidifies all the negative feelings many people have toward him.

He admits to shooting over the limit, but justifies it because of the "adrenaline rush" at the time?! Thank GOD not everyone out hunting is as juiced up as this nutball, otherwise people would be killing over the limit almost every time the went out! I mean, if you don't have control over yourself while you're handling a firearm, maybe you ought to reconsider your hobbies and take up knitting or something...

At least he'll have 13 months (if that) to research a new line of work.

What a tool...


----------



## sdmallardmasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe people should read a little more in to who else got into trouble besides Foiles. "Fat" Sean Hammock got an immunity plea. He is just as guilty as Foiles but nobody talks about that do they? Interesting that all this comes about as Sean is trying to start his own call company and get his own pro-staff going. Sounds kinda fishy doesn't it? First he is with Zink then to Foiles now his own big kahuna calls. Sounds like somebody who has been working the system for awhile and savin his own [email protected]#. just my 2 cents


----------



## pastraitmeat (Nov 22, 2011)

sdmallardmasher said:


> Maybe people should read a little more in to who else got into trouble besides Foiles. "Fat" Sean Hammock got an immunity plea. He is just as guilty as Foiles but nobody talks about that do they? Interesting that all this comes about as Sean is trying to start his own call company and get his own pro-staff going. Sounds kinda fishy doesn't it? First he is with Zink then to Foiles now his own big kahuna calls. Sounds like somebody who has been working the system for awhile and savin his own [email protected]#. just my 2 cents


Amen my friend, no one ever looks at all the people that copped deals. Am I an ethical hunter yes, do I believe that people that shoot over limit are all over the country, sure. But I guarantee the guy that got caught last year in Pa, didn't have all you and givin him ****. Nope I guarantee. So as a guide and Team Strait Meat member, we are here to help FMI and help Jeff back up onto his feet. Enough of the slamming and name calling, and everythign else. If you are a true waterfowl hunter you know that Foiles calls are the top of the charts, you all know someone or have yourself broken a game law..


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

He should never be allowed to hunt again, nor be allowed to own a firearm. Also he should never be allowed to contribute to the sport in anyway. He punishment is no where close to bad enough. Stop and think if you or I did the stuff they proved he did, what would are punishment be???????


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

pastraitmeat said:


> sdmallardmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe people should read a little more in to who else got into trouble besides Foiles. "Fat" Sean Hammock got an immunity plea. He is just as guilty as Foiles but nobody talks about that do they? Interesting that all this comes about as Sean is trying to start his own call company and get his own pro-staff going. Sounds kinda fishy doesn't it? First he is with Zink then to Foiles now his own big kahuna calls. Sounds like somebody who has been working the system for awhile and savin his own [email protected]#. just my 2 cents
> ...


You dumb****. You'll really help that company out A LOT by coming on public hunting forums with your one post wonder and call everybody spineless *****..... :lol:

Run along now fanboy, think you're late for your conjugal!!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.
And the 'conjugal' part is probably true. :beer:


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have family in Pike county, Illinois. Periodocally, I have worked and recreated there for well over 40 years. I have lots of friends, some in law enforcement, in Pike and Calhoun counties. 
When I first heard about a Calhoun county boy making good on the calling circuit and his fledgling company in Pleasant Hill (about a dozen years ago, I believe), I thought I would buy a few calls, just to support a local business...add a few bucks to the local economy. Let's just say that my idea was not well received by my friends from the Pike/Calhoun area. I was advised to steer well clear of that foiles guy.
A former employee of mine introduced me to foiles at the Burlington show, in 2005. By this time, he was big time and perfecting his "I'm a hard guy" routine. I thought he was a total jerk and told my friend so, right there.
It is beyond me how anyone in their right mind could continue to support foiles. His actions were NOT a one time "OOPS, we miscounted our ducks" type of violation. He is a long-term, calulating violator, some of it done to enhance his videos, which I found to be sophomoric, geared to pre-pubescent, pimply faced teens. 
His actions have done more damage to the image of hunters than all the animal rights groups combined. You can bet we will see his face and snipits of the damning Canadian videos on future Peta ads. foiles is the personification of everything that is wrong with our sport. 
Should others have been charged too. Probably. However, foiles was the owner of the company. He was the owner of the duck club. He was the star of every scene in the videos. The way our legal system works is that smaller fish are allowed to swim away in order to land the big one. The fact that some skated in no way reduces his criminal actions. Get over it! 
I agree 100% with Kelly. foiles should have been banned from hunting, guiding or even associating with hunting for life. The damage he has done to the image of waterfowlers cannot be measured.


----------



## mn_fowler (Aug 8, 2011)

"So as a guide and Team Strait Meat member"

This adds so much to your credibility. I am now primed to accept anything you say. Well this and because I'm a true waterfowler, so i know that anything jeff says/does/makes is the be all end all and following him is they only way too have success waterfowling.

" Give up on all the crybabying, go out and hunt, and remember karma is a b#tch. You complained when all this happened, just keep in mind we don't want any moaning when it happens to you.[/quote]"

It is a b#tch....for those who break the law. If I had total and utter disregard for the law, I would be worried about karma. I hear sandusky is looking for supporters, maybe you can support him too. I mean after all, all he did was "rough house" in the shower with adolescent boys.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

> Amen my friend, no one ever looks at all the people that copped deals. Am I an ethical hunter yes, do I believe that people that shoot over limit are all over the country, sure. But I guarantee the guy that got caught last year in Pa, didn't have all you spineless a$$es screamin and givin him &$#*. Nope I guarantee. So as a guide and Team Strait Meat member, we are here to help FMI and help Jeff back up onto his feet. Enough of the slamming and name calling, and everythign else. If you are a true waterfowl hunter you know that Foiles calls are the top of the charts, you all know someone or have yourself broken a game law. Give up on all the crybabying, go out and hunt, and remember karma is a b#tch. You complained when all this happened, just keep in mind we don't want any moaning when it happens to you.


You my friend are an idiot. Put up the name of your guide service if you have the stones. I'm from PA and want you to put it up here for all to see so I know who to AVOID if I ever decide to go on a "guided" hunt in PA. Team Straight Meat...Team ding dong is more like it. Seriously...put up the name of your "service" if you dare. You honestly sound more like just one of the HPA trouble makers than anything else. I looked on the team "straight" ("straight"...that's funny right there!) meat page on the web site and only see 2 guys from PA on the field staff and one on the pro staff...one in central PA and the other in nw PA. Can't believe anybody would STILL wana be associated with that dunce... BTW. I have never in almost 30 years of waterfowl hunting shot over my limit, nor would I ever willingly and knowingly shoot over my limit, and make every effort to ensure that I don't and that the folks that hunt with me don't either. Even IF I ever did, and the stars and the planets aligned just right and me or one of my party did shoot an "extra bird, I assure you it would be by complete accident and the PGC would be notified accordingly. It's only karma if you choose to do something illegal and then try to hide it and then say get fined and go to prison for your misdeeds. THAT is karma fool...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Dang there are so many blueplaters on this thread!.......ha

For one, I bet 90%+ of waterfowl hunters do not know ANYTHING about what happened to Jeff Foiles. The only hunters who know about the crime are the ones on the forums, (which is probably less than 5%). It is kinda hard to tarnish our image, when many duck hunters know nothing about what Jeff did or even who Foiles is. If it wasnt for these forums I would have never known. I think there are many bad role models in the hunting industry that you never hear about. What they do is wrong, unfortunately it will never go away.

Two, Jeff Foiles is the MAN, you all are jealous! I bet you some of you were jealous of foiles before of this incident.

--Team Straight Meat 4 Life


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Dang there are so many blueplaters on this thread!.......ha
> 
> For one, I bet 90%+ of waterfowl hunters do not know ANYTHING about what happened to Jeff Foiles. The only hunters who know about the crime are the ones on the forums, (which is probably less than 5%). It is kinda hard to tarnish our image, when many duck hunters know nothing about what Jeff did or even who Foiles is. If it wasnt for these forums I would have never known. I think there are many bad role models in the hunting industry that you never hear about. What they do is wrong, unfortunately it will never go away.
> 
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If Big Sean, Fat Sean whatever his name is was involved or I was involved then I deserve to be sitting right beside dipsh** in jail. Do I know all the details, NO, just what I read in Newspapers and post that have been put on here that were clips from Newspapers. Do I feel he got what he deserved, NO. Should the others have gooten to plea out can't answer, don't know what they did and to what extent. Will I ever buy anything Foiles, NO. Will I buy Bigfoot Decoys, NO not until he is no longer on the box. This is my right, and no one can take that away from me. If it was Zink, or the guys from LMC, or any other company I would feel the same way.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

You think that's bad? how bout the pm mr. pastraightmeat sent me?... Here it is for your reading pleasure. What a tool...

_First off I want to thank you for doing exactly what I expected people would do. Call more people more names, and talk &$#*. _*Where in Pa are you from so I make sure never to hunt in that part of the state.* (THANK GOD!!) *How long have you been part of the industry or waterfowling for that matter.* (A WHOLE LOT LONGER THAN YOU.) *Me I have been in the industry for 17 years. and hunting since i was 12.*(MAYBE YOU NEED TO GO BACK AND TAKE THE H.E. CLASS AGAIN?) *And trust me I don't need to take you on a hunt I am busy enough.[/*i] (SUPPORTING JEFF FOILES I"LL BET). Seriously? It is to laugh.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

takes all kinds. he must be a real class act to even want to be around someone that would break the laws and brag about it.
time to put him on the ignore list


----------



## mn_fowler (Aug 8, 2011)

Im glad im not a foiles homer, they sound as ridiculous as jeff looks.


----------

